# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 2EABF9329915E11D1F8583A28552FED6 [Чисто
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 2EABF9329915E11D1F8583A28552FED6 
Размер в байтах: 6016072

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:4, в том числе:
 безопасные:3
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

